# Took out me Back Seat and look what I found



## KAKALAK

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK

Shit, that reminds me of what I found when I removed my back seats a few weeks ago too! Except I didn't find no Kennedy half dollars! :biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider

I found some german and french money, old skool legos and some way old tobacco in my camaro last year


----------



## Topox3

One time I found three 38 special rounds. in my 64 BelAir. Thats it.


----------



## KAKALAK

I found some stamps too, but you couldnt make out the picture, so I didnt post them.


----------



## Badass94Cad

$2.50? You can't even buy a gallon of gas for that.


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M

Lmao im going to see what ill find in the back seat of my 84 cutty.


----------



## junbug29s

I found ol' school ketchup packets from back in the day under my rear seat and what i'm guessing the original trunk key to my 67...and a quarter with the year "1967".


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 10 2007, 07:34 AM~8273034
> *$2.50?  You can't even buy a gallon of gas for that.
> *




I can buy 2 OE's though :biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider

damn.. we're payin like $6.50 for a gallon over here.. so dont fkn complain!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jul 10 2007, 05:17 PM~8277239
> *damn.. we're payin like $6.50 for a gallon over here.. so dont fkn complain!
> *




what do you use the euro


----------



## YAYOS64

in thee back seat of my 64 ... i found an 8 track ...a spermint pack of gum (7 sticks 10 cents) and some change


----------



## slo

under back seats are like a pot of gold sometimes, ive found money car parts, guns, and in older cars 60s 50s lighters and matches etc some stuff dating back to the era of the make of the car


----------



## Texas_Bowties

:angry: damn, all i found on my 63 was some crusted ass pennies.











> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 12 2007, 01:16 PM~8293241
> *under back seats are like a pot of gold sometimes, ive found money car parts, guns, and in older cars 60s 50s  lighters and matches etc some stuff dating back to the era of the make of the car
> *


----------



## VItreryda

i found a 10.000 dollar dimond wedding ring one time and a brick o mary and dead mice and one alive still :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jul 13 2007, 12:58 AM~8299111
> *i found a 10.000 dollar dimond wedding ring one time and a brick o mary and dead mice and one alive still :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## dj hearse

i found so much stuff under back seats it dosent suprise me anymore.more differnt drugs then you can think of and some i didnt know of.change,jewery,dollar bills,watches.dead mice,dead gold fish,roaches,and some animals i never figuered out what they where.alot of food,condoms,,condiments.panties,socks,knives,ids,social security cards.alot of stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 10 2007, 08:31 AM~8273488
> *I found ol' school ketchup packets from back in the day under my rear seat and what i'm guessing the original trunk key to my 67...and a quarter with the year "1967".
> 
> 
> *


i found a 1980 quarter in my 1980 Monte Carlo kinda a cool quincidence. :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

Damn, good thing some of you guys pulled the rear seats and found that shit before 5-0 got to tearing your cars apart. "Honestly, those aren't my drugs and guns, officer!!!"  :tears:


----------



## biggeazy-e

I founbd a Training Day Monte under my back seat once.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jul 13 2007, 12:16 PM~8301778
> *I founbd a Training Day Monte under my back seat once.
> *


me too


----------



## juiced-cutty

in the back seat of my cutty i found 2 joints and a lighter


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jul 13 2007, 01:16 PM~8301778
> *I founbd a Training Day Monte under my back seat once.
> *




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :loco: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732

i found some dennys crayon a perfectly preserved BROUGHAM badge a cd insert and enough change to buy me an energy drink


----------



## TORONTO

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jul 13 2007, 01:16 PM~8301778
> *I founbd a Training Day Monte under my back seat once.
> *


thats funny... i heard you dont have a back seat....


----------



## TORONTO

every time i take out my back seat i find at least 2 or 3 lighters and a shitload of change... and god knows what else...


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by supreme+Jul 9 2007, 05:42 AM~8264484-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> shit it payed off to clean that back seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Badass94Cad_@Jul 13 2007, 10:38 AM~8301518
> *Damn, good thing some of you guys pulled the rear seats and found that shit before 5-0 got to tearing your cars apart.  "Honestly, those aren't my drugs and guns, officer!!!"  :tears:
> *


i can just imagine it


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jul 14 2007, 04:36 PM~8308439
> *thats funny... i heard you dont have a back seat....
> *


You're right, I sold my backseat to help buy you some chrome rockers and teflon tape for your leaky ass pumps


----------



## Pitbullx

I found a book of foodstamps in my last car


----------



## 67rs

i found alot of different things under the back seats of my cars, i found original assembly sheets, change, a bracelet, pens, wrappers, porn, small model cars, screws, key chains, lighters, and french fries.


----------



## geterlow

i found a midget under my back seat once


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by geterlow_@Jul 15 2007, 11:37 AM~8312534
> *i found a midget under my back seat once
> *




under or on top


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M

i found some playboy magazine from 1984


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by Str8BoucinT&M_@Jul 15 2007, 11:52 AM~8312620
> *i found some playboy magazine from 1984
> *


ewww.... before the age of shaving.


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jul 16 2007, 05:46 AM~8315971
> *ewww.... before the age of shaving.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Silentdawg

I found some 9 mm shells in an old 9c1 caprice of mine and once I found a sawed-off shotgun barrel hidden in the drivers door on a saab 900 turbo..


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

How much for the 1984 issue shipped to 32514 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jul 17 2007, 12:44 PM~8328360
> *How much for the 1984 issue shipped to 32514 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BWAAAAAAAHAHA


even the guys at the post office wouldnt take it.


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jul 15 2007, 09:46 PM~8315971
> *ewww.... before the age of shaving.
> *



thas not even right


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jul 18 2007, 06:59 PM~8339702
> *BWAAAAAAAHAHA
> even the guys at the post office wouldnt take it.
> *


Oh its um, um, not for me, its for a friend, yeah a friend :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin

found a roseary, pretty dirty lookin though - .63 cents - and a bank slip from 1990 in december when someone had $1800 in their account.
.....and 63 cents in their backseat.


and thats just from vacuming. lets see how it looks when i take out the seat.


----------



## chalino863

*DAMN,CHECK THIS OUT.I DONT KNOW IF ITS TRUE,BUT MY INSTRUCTER FROM SCHOOL SAID ONE TIME THIS DUDE BOUGHT A CAR LIKE FROM A JUNK YARD I THINK AND HE SAID THAT THE INSIDE THE DOOR WAS FULL OF BRICKS OF WEED... :yes:*


----------



## DarknessWithin

....mouldy weed.  
and i highly doubt it. most wreckers go through the cars before they hit the site. so chances of that coming from a junkyard are pretty slim.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jul 19 2007, 07:26 PM~8348302
> *....mouldy weed.
> and i highly doubt it. most wreckers go through the cars before they hit the site. so chances of that coming from a junkyard are pretty slim.
> *




X2 If I was the wrecker I would be strippin the car before It got to the yard :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jul 13 2007, 02:16 PM~8301778
> *I founbd a Training Day Monte under my back seat once.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LoudGuitars

what i found in my 87 was a bunch of crazy 80`s stuff, wacky sunglasses, old flyers, change, a jombie figure (the genie from pee wees play house) i was like sweet

then when i re-wired my stero and took my back seat out again, i found nuttin but old baggies and pocket knifes- dam friends :uh: THROW IT OUT THE WINDOW NOT UNDER THE SEAT!! :twak:  good thing i never got searched hardcore by the cops


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jul 19 2007, 05:26 PM~8348302
> *....mouldy weed.
> and i highly doubt it. most wreckers go through the cars before they hit the site. so chances of that coming from a junkyard are pretty slim.
> *



i wouldnt doubt that what your saying is true


----------



## meza310angel310

I found food stamps when I bought my lac.


----------



## Flowrider

haha yesterday i was watching a dutch reality police show (called 'road abusers'), they was following a guy that was speeding and such.. but after they smelled a little weed aroma they searched his car.. found like 10 grams of weed and a fishknife, he also admitted he had smoked a lilttle before he left.. but cause youre allowed to have like 5 grams for personal use (the other 5 was his girls :biggrin they let him go and only charged him for speeding hahaha.. damn, only in am ehh, the netherlands :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 20 2007, 02:41 PM~8354893
> *i wouldnt doubt that what your saying is true
> *


indeed. from what we normally see if junk yards just think of how many cars actually had shit done to them before they went in. seen a nicely done 82 cutty yesterday still with cylinders attached. gonna go back today and get some door panels that i found.


if anyone needs some cutty odds and ends, or a regal grill or regal chrome. PM a paisa.


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by LoudGuitars_@Jul 20 2007, 10:30 AM~8352239
> *what i found in my 87 was a bunch of crazy 80`s stuff, wacky sunglasses, old flyers, change, a jombie figure (the genie from pee wees play house) i was like sweet
> 
> then when i re-wired my stero and took my back seat out again, i found nuttin but pocket knifes- dam friends  :uh: THROW IT OUT THE WINDOW NOT UNDER THE SEAT!! :twak:   good thing i never got searched hardcore by the cops
> *


throw a perfectly good pocket knife out the window? that's just silly....


----------



## DarknessWithin

:uh: 
lmao a pocket knife??? cops dont do shit over a pocket knife.
fuck if i got searched a pocket knife would be the least of my worries.


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M

lmao my 84 playboi issuse aint for sale its so old its in good condtion...No stickey pages.....I also found brown paper bags of weed in the back seat of my hommie caddilac and we found powered in the dash hmmmmmmm


----------



## Malverde619

my brother once took out the back seat on a honda he bought awhile back found about 5 dollars in change and a crackpipe..pretty nasty


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Jul 22 2007, 01:46 PM~8364584
> *my brother once took out the back seat on a honda he bought awhile back found about 5 dollars in change and a crackpipe..pretty nasty
> *


did ya get to smoke the leftovers in the pipe?


----------



## Malverde619

hell no lol..i dont think there was any he crushed it.i aint no crackhead


----------



## i_did_it

Recently i found a old switch extension under the back seat, looks like its from the 70s, score!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Str8BoucinT&M_@Jul 22 2007, 01:17 PM~8363759
> *lmao my 84 playboi issuse aint for sale its so old its in good condtion...No stickey pages.....I also found brown paper bags of weed in the back seat of my hommie caddilac and we found powered in the dash hmmmmmmm
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




eeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :barf: :barf:


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Jul 22 2007, 04:53 PM~8365588
> *hell no lol..i dont think there was any he crushed it.i aint no crackhead
> *


 :0 

clean it out + baking soda = $30.

:cheesy: 
yea well atleast it wasnt a needle. i can imagine some fucked up shit has happened inside a few cars.


----------



## KAKALAK

true


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i found a baby! .....wait . i made it i guess , in the back of the hearse.....


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 24 2007, 05:29 PM~8381378
> *i found a baby! .....wait . i made it i guess , in the back of the hearse.....
> *




eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jul 22 2007, 10:07 AM~8363478
> *indeed. from what we normally see if junk yards just think of how many cars actually had shit done to them before they went in. seen a nicely done 82 cutty yesterday still with cylinders attached. gonna go back today and get some door panels that i found.
> if anyone needs some cutty odds and ends, or a regal grill or regal chrome. PM a paisa.
> *



so paisa were you staying at


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 25 2007, 09:23 PM~8392712
> *so paisa were you staying at
> *


 :0 

CANUCKISTAN. (aka; canada)
:angry:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

r u hispanic/latino ???


----------



## DarknessWithin

:scrutinize: 
hispanic = latino. same thing.
and no - Soy ******.


----------



## bsandhu

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jul 26 2007, 04:11 PM~8399190
> *:0
> 
> CANUCKISTAN.  (aka; canada)
> :angry:
> *


where in canada? bc


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Jul 28 2007, 07:14 PM~8415696
> *where in canada? bc
> *


alberta. :angry: 
shit hole of canada. next to... manitoba


----------



## bsandhu

haha weak.


----------



## puertoricanrider

I found two pairs of panties, three condom wrappers, one used condom that I had to wear gloves to throw away, a five dollar bill and an empty beer can in my last ride. Dude that sold it to me musta been a straight up pimp!


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Jul 29 2007, 11:39 AM~8419122
> *haha weak.
> *


x2.
and i thought BC was full of stuck up bitches and hoes. here its even worse with all the gold digging little brats.
w/e. i wont be here for long - alberta has the work though. moved from bc 9 months ago.


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by puertoricanrider_@Jul 29 2007, 05:17 PM~8419813
> *I found two pairs of panties, three condom wrappers, one used condom that I had to wear gloves to throw away, a five dollar bill and an empty beer can in my last ride. Dude that sold it to me musta been a straight up pimp!
> *



sounds like my room .. except there would be a lot more liquer and a few perscription bottles ... come to think of it theres a perc somewhere behind my bed i dropped like 3 months ago ... i gotta go find that ... brb


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jul 29 2007, 08:46 PM~8421229
> *sounds like my room .. except there would be a lot more liquer and a few perscription bottles ... come to think of it theres a perc somewhere behind my bed i dropped like 3 months ago ... i gotta go find that ... brb*





how much shipped to 32514 :biggrin:


----------



## bsandhu

well, i have a bottle full of t3's and as soon as these are gone i go back complain of pain and i get stronger med's


----------



## ghettoslick1

In my backseat of my bel air I found a 1carot diamond ring sold dat bitch and got a set of rims and a caddy I just got I found a half dollor wit my birth year


----------



## panchopistolas

bought a 91 brougham as a parts car from police auction , and to say the least the car built it self with the goodies i found :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## GYNX718

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 10 2007, 07:31 AM~8273488
> *I found ol' school ketchup packets from back in the day under my rear seat and what i'm guessing the original trunk key to my 67...and a quarter with the year "1967".
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ....THATS SUM FUNNY SHIT


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Jul 30 2007, 07:49 PM~8429606
> *well, i have a bottle full of t3's and as soon as these are gone i go back complain of pain and i get stronger med's
> *




ill give u 25 for 10...


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jul 30 2007, 09:26 AM~8424349
> *how much shipped to 32514 :biggrin:
> *


4 shipped


----------



## bsandhu

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Aug 3 2007, 01:35 PM~8465437
> *ill give u 25 for 10...
> *


lol i live in canada and i doubt customs would like pills going threw


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jul 28 2007, 01:24 PM~8414140
> *:scrutinize:
> hispanic = latino. same thing.
> and no - Soy ******.
> *



what.... well aactually it aint that big of a surprise cuz u livin n canada


----------



## DarknessWithin

:uh: 
riight and holy shit theres NO mexicans WAY up here...... lmfao :twak:


----------



## Topox3

One time I found a megadeth cassette in the back of my Iroc-z. It was peace sells but who's buying. good songs.


----------



## Hater Hurter

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Jul 13 2007, 10:38 AM~8301063
> *i found so much stuff under back seats it dosent suprise me anymore.more differnt drugs then you can think of and some i didnt know of.change,jewery,dollar bills,watches.dead mice,dead gold fish,roaches,and some animals i never figuered out what they where.alot of food,condoms,,condiments.panties,socks,knives,ids,social security cards.alot of stuff. :biggrin:
> *



this is lightly disturbing, considering you drive a hearse.

now im gonna have to go pull the back seats out of my 77 and 78 lacs :biggrin:


----------



## jzgoodyz

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Aug 3 2007, 01:35 PM~8465437
> *ill give u 25 for 10...
> *


better make sure supreme doesnt want them shipped out


:roflmao:


----------



## layn22sonframe

i found a whole bunch of car parts from 1959 brand new in the box and i found a map of my city from 1964, it's amazing how much expansion has happened since then. hopin to find more once my back seat gets ripped out.


----------



## bsandhu

i ripped out my back seat outa my 98 civic(tryin to get my sub box to fit didnt work at all) i found 85 cents a paper clip pencil and a nail with that green loc tyte on it


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jul 9 2007, 05:42 AM~8264484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




DAMN, HOWD A BATTERY FIT UNDER THERE?


----------



## frishizle

haha sweet


----------



## Boulevard Loco

when i got my 87 it had beach sand in the back pockets of the front seat, and not just a little


----------



## hearse

my first hearse i found a doctors glove in the back storage compartment. the 4th hearse i got from a auction that came directly from a funeral home. found 5 books with the pic of the dead person on the cover from funerals, 20 funeral flags,dead flowers under the casket floor, 2 flag staffs and a pen with the funeral homes name on it :cheesy:


----------



## littlerockhhd

Once, on Dateline or some other news show. Some people got a car from an police auction. It wouldn't run so they took it to a shop. The shop dropped the gas tank and it was full of money. Then the shop called the cops???? They impounded the money, and the people who bought the car were fighting the cops, trying to get the money back.....When I saw the show, I kept thinking...why didn't the guy at the shop just keep the money, I would have...plus charged them to fix the car too....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0 :0 :0 MO MONEY, MO MONEY...................


----------



## bsandhu

lol, thats ONE DUMB shop...


----------



## littlerockhhd

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Sep 12 2007, 11:27 AM~8774538
> *lol, thats ONE DUMB shop...
> *


The cops probably said the same thing, as they drove away with the money. :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

I found some old ass chron in my blazer,and a bag of bullets in my 64.
Found the original bad press letter that was released in 81 for the poor performance of the cadillac 4-6-8 engine in my 81 coupe .


----------



## IlDuce

i found a uncut diamond thats 4 inches long by 2 inches wide :dunno:


----------



## frishizle

all i found in the back of my 86 fleetwood was oil


----------



## lakewood_253

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jul 10 2007, 03:03 PM~8277144
> *I can buy 2 OE's though :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0


----------



## baby_blue_regal86

i found lip gloss 5 dollar bill covered wit oil and a rust hole so big that you could stick ya hand threw it...fu*kin bullshit..i was so pissed cuz i was driving for awile tryna figure out how my exaust fumes were gettin in...and that was the only rust on the whole car...lucky that my hose blew cuz i woulda never pulled them seats out....now the hole is fixed and i got 4 15"s goin back there


----------



## roch83

i found an old thriftys receipt from 1984 under my seat oh yeah it was for a ice cream


----------



## roch83

i found an old thriftys receipt from 1984 under my seat oh yeah it was for a ice cream


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerockhhd_@Sep 6 2007, 07:28 AM~8727964
> *Once, on Dateline or some other news show. Some people got a car from an police auction. It wouldn't run so they took it to a shop. The shop  dropped the gas tank and it was full of money. Then the shop called the cops???? They impounded the money, and the people who bought the car were fighting the cops, trying to get the money back.....When I saw the show, I kept thinking...why didn't the guy at the shop  just keep the money, I would have...plus charged them to fix the car too....*




Damn straight, what a dumbass


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Sep 4 2007, 02:30 PM~8712668
> *DAMN, HOWD A BATTERY FIT UNDER THERE?
> *




nah I just put them on the battery to take the picture, oh and by the way I took out the glove box today and found a reciept for county taxes and a lotto ticket :0


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

when i bought my caddy i found a porn magazine under the passanger seat :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by trucha90_@Dec 30 2007, 11:41 PM~9569408
> *when i bought my caddy i found a porn magazine under the passanger seat :biggrin:
> *



were the pages stuck together before or after you found it :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Dec 30 2007, 09:33 PM~9569320
> *Damn straight, what a dumbass
> *


Damn Right.... Lets keep it real...KEEP THAT SHIT.

TTT


----------



## 81CutlassCalais

This is a sweet topic haha. Im gonna have a look in my cutty....see what I can find in there. 81 so hope some cool old school stuff haha.


----------



## TWEEDY

Kinda off topic but when i put a new toilet in my bathroom i put a few porns in a ziploc and ducktaped it to the wall, The next owner who has to replace it is gonna be like WTF


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Sep 15 2007, 12:56 AM~8794992
> *i found a uncut diamond thats 4 inches long by 2 inches wide :dunno:
> *


pics or it doesnt exist


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Jan 15 2008, 11:11 AM~9700188
> *Kinda off topic but when i put a new toilet in my bathroom i put a few porns in a ziploc and ducktaped it to the wall, The next owner who has to replace it is gonna be like WTF
> *


bahahahahaha


----------



## EazyE10286

Pulled the seats out of my brothers 65 impala and found a Silver dollar from 65 :cheesy:


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by puertoricanrider_@Jul 29 2007, 03:17 PM~8419813
> *I found two pairs of panties, three condom wrappers, one used condom that I had to wear gloves to throw away, a five dollar bill and an empty beer can in my last ride. Dude that sold it to me musta been a straight up pimp!
> *


For a sec. I was like WTF?


----------



## BuickTurboT

> _Originally posted by Topox3_@Aug 9 2007, 07:55 PM~8516139
> *One time I found a megadeth cassette in the back of my Iroc-z. It was peace sells but who's buying. good songs.
> *


Excellent album. :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Jan 18 2008, 02:31 PM~9727570
> *For a sec. I was like WTF?
> *


LOL


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## Low_roller187

dam i got riped off lol i found a quarter that i think was mine anyways and rust that needed to be sanded  :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jul 13 2007, 11:16 AM~8301778
> *I founbd a Training Day Monte under my back seat once.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Low_roller187_@Jan 25 2008, 02:24 PM~9782038
> *dam i got riped off lol i found a quarter that i think was mine anyways and rust that needed to be sanded         :biggrin:
> *




well that aint cool


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

In my 6fo i found a secret stash of gold from a leprecon and suddenly a rainbow came down from the sky and he robbed it back lmaoo sorry ppl im just kiddin nice finds tho expecially the one with the secret porthole to et's lair .... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: : :rofl:


----------



## moose

In my 80 monty i found crack pipes under the seat ,there 4 alone in the right heater vent.


----------



## Str8crazy80

I took my back seat out and found what i think is the OG key. that was good that i found it cuz i needed it
:0 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 30 2008, 09:34 PM~9826282
> *In my 6fo i found a secret stash of gold from a leprecon and suddenly a rainbow came down from the sky and he robbed it back lmaoo sorry ppl im just kiddin nice finds tho expecially the one with the secret porthole to et's lair .... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :  :rofl:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 I didnt find any in mine


----------



## spook

i found some zig-zags under front seat,no roaches or nothing,,dam dam dam


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 16 2008, 10:03 AM~9956694
> *i found some zig-zags under front seat,no roaches or nothing,,dam dam dam
> *



Id go back to the original owner and complain about that :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## 81.7.TX.

damnt i found in my 64 impala some empty coke bags and a shank! Thought it mite have been a drug deal gone bad!


----------



## miguel62

i found like 4 bullets i think they were for a 45 i really dont know but it kind of freaked me out...lol


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jul 10 2007, 04:17 PM~8277239
> *damn.. we're payin like $6.50 for a gallon over here.. so dont fkn complain!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: where almost there :|


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 12 2008, 07:37 PM~10638369
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  where almost there :|
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## manu samoa

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@May 12 2008, 11:44 AM~10636307
> *i found like 4 bullets i think they were for a 45 i really dont know but it kind of freaked me out...lol
> *


 do you want me to send over a trauma counsellor or maybe i'll call your mother to bake you a batch of chocolate chip cookies to make you feel better :uh:


----------



## andrewlister

speaker cables and hydro oil


----------



## 76monte1

this topic got me thinking.... whats under my 76 monte :scrutinize:


----------



## 58wag

i found a 1987 playboy under my back seat


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 58wag_@May 22 2008, 04:14 PM~10713876
> *i found a 1987 playboy under my back seat
> *


 :wow: you know the lil motto :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 58wag_@May 22 2008, 04:14 PM~10713876
> *i found a 1987 playboy under my back seat
> *


 :0


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 23 2008, 02:19 PM~10718874
> *:wow: you know the lil motto :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


yeah show it :cheesy:


----------



## STR8GANGSTA

In my 81 lac I found archie comic books & autographed picture of charlie sheen!! also in my monster truck wrangler found 2 lowrider mags from 1986, a rubics cube & garbage pail kids card! Remeber those?? (LOL)


----------



## BigPoppa78

Damn I gotta check under my seats when I get my car back from the shop, especially since it used to belong to a limo service....gotta be some goodies back there :0


----------



## MonteCarloLS910

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 10 2007, 05:03 PM~8277144
> *I can buy 2 OE's though :biggrin:
> *



Ain't dat da truth :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## BEANER

I had a Caddy a few years back that I bought from some guy in Texas and when I took the back seat out I found a "8 ball" "coke" "sniff sniff" lol


----------



## MonteCarloLS910

Ride the homies and then in a month take out back seat yep ghetto gold. Free Change & lighters. lol


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Aug 22 2008, 11:58 AM~11411719
> *Ride the homies and then in a month take out back seat yep ghetto gold. Free Change & lighters. lol
> *




hahaha reminds me of that old commerical where this old couple invites people over and is shaking them on the couching by the shoulders then when they leave they flipp the cushions and collect the booty


----------



## twopumpedupsixfo

hahahaha FUNNY STORY READ THIS

i jus happened to see this story and i had a funny back seat experience,,,,,,,my second car was a 1995 chevy caprice ex cop car and ex taxi......i bought it for 500 bucks with a broke axel off a towing company that works the pa turnpike and the driver gave them the title....RATHER than paying the fees to get it out...... it had 289,000 miels in it but had a LT1 motor....ANYHOW
i removed the back seat and found $13.00 in change, 2 NEW condoms, a half eaten plum, and about 30 sugar packets........(it was a taxi and cop car in chicage i later find out and belonged tochecker taxi company)

anyhow i totaled the car 2 years later....but still have parts if anyones interested!


----------



## caddy4yaass

i didnt find shit in any of my cars


----------



## BIG DIRTY

When I took out the back seat of my 66 after it had been sitting in a barn for 15 years, I fould a RAT CONDO. I mean it was like a Apartment. Fuckers has a spots they slept in, and a spot where they all chilled at. I was laughing my ass off.


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 23 2008, 04:16 PM~11420161
> *When I took out the back seat of my 66 after it had been sitting in a barn for 15 years, I fould a RAT CONDO.  I mean it was like a Apartment.  Fuckers has a spots they slept in, and a spot where they all chilled at.  I was laughing my ass off.
> *



and a spot where they crapped at.

that reminds me when i got this LUV pickup,it had a pile behind the driver side of the bench as big as a volleyball of un-identified rodent crap., and some crown royal purple bags they made a nest with.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by twopumpedupsixfo_@Aug 23 2008, 05:50 PM~11420050
> *hahahaha FUNNY STORY READ THIS
> 
> i jus happened to see this story and i had a funny back seat experience,,,,,,,my second car was a 1995 chevy caprice ex cop car and ex taxi......i bought it for 500 bucks with a broke axel off a towing company that works the pa turnpike and the driver gave them the title....RATHER than paying the fees to get it out...... it had 289,000 miels in it but had a LT1 motor....ANYHOW
> i removed the back seat and found $13.00 in change, 2 NEW condoms, a half eaten plum, and about 30 sugar packets........(it was a taxi and cop car in chicage i later find out and belonged tochecker taxi company)
> 
> anyhow i totaled the car 2 years later....but still have parts if anyones interested!
> *


How about the plum shipped to 34746 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by caddy4yaass_@Aug 23 2008, 05:56 PM~11420070
> *i didnt find shit in any of my cars
> *


must of bought it from neat freaks  :biggrin:


----------



## twopumpedupsixfo

ya illsell the plum. i been keeping it perfectly preserved until i got time to list it on ebay........lol just kidding..........

another time i was redoing the interior of the trunk in that same caprice and the lid accidentaly closed while i was in the trunk........my dad was next door watching movies....and my mom was upstairs asleep.......so i had my cell phone and called my own house (the same property i was locked in the trunk on) and the line was busy (at this time we had dial up internet.....and the fone was busy) so i called my boy from about 12 miles away to come let me out.......i could hear my dog sniffing the outside of the car as i was trying to yell for help at first. i could hear my boy laughing from outside the trunk........................fucker made me slide $5 out the crack before hed pop the trunk


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## BigTigger R.O.

> _Originally posted by twopumpedupsixfo_@Sep 3 2008, 11:00 AM~11507079
> *ya illsell the plum. i been keeping it perfectly preserved until i got time to list it on ebay........lol just kidding..........
> 
> another time i was redoing the interior of the trunk in that same caprice and the lid accidentaly closed while i was in the trunk........my dad was next door watching movies....and my mom was upstairs asleep.......so i had my cell phone and called my own house (the same property i was locked in the trunk on) and the line was busy (at this time we had dial up internet.....and the fone was busy) so i called my boy from about 12 miles away to come let me out.......i could hear my dog sniffing the outside of the car as i was trying to yell for help at first.  i could hear my boy laughing from outside the trunk........................fucker made me slide $5 out the crack before hed pop the trunk
> *


TRUNKOWNED!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## twopumpedupsixfo

lol whats trunkowned mean???

its alrite....i got him back....i put a dab of grease in his valve stem caps and a bb on top so when he put it back on it would slowly let the air out of his tires.....he checked it a few times and eventually bought new tires cus he couldnt figure out why he was losing air hahahahaahahahahahahahaha


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by twopumpedupsixfo_@Sep 3 2008, 08:09 PM~11511428
> *lol whats trunkowned mean???
> 
> its alrite....i got him back....i put a dab of grease in his valve stem caps and a bb on top so when he put it back on it would slowly let the air out of his tires.....he checked it a few times and eventually bought new tires cus he couldnt figure out why he was losing air hahahahaahahahahahahahaha
> *


I'll have to remember that one...


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Sep 3 2008, 03:33 PM~11508914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TOPTHIS

I found a book of food stamps in the back seat of a 86 olds cutlass supreme and some petrafied rats.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by STR8GANGSTA_@Aug 18 2008, 02:06 PM~11372130
> *In my 81 lac I found archie comic books & autographed picture of charlie sheen!! also in my monster truck wrangler found 2 lowrider mags from 1986, a rubics cube & garbage pail kids card! Remeber those?? (LOL)
> *


They are back in the stores....and I couldnt resist, I had to buy some :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 23 2008, 06:16 PM~11420161
> *When I took out the back seat of my 66 after it had been sitting in a barn for 15 years, I fould a RAT CONDO.  I mean it was like a Apartment.  Fuckers has a spots they slept in, and a spot where they all chilled at.  I was laughing my ass off.
> *


evict those bastards :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 12 2008, 05:30 PM~11587391
> *evict those bastards :biggrin:
> *


nah just send them a notice and give em another month to come up with the rent


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Sep 12 2008, 07:38 PM~11588313
> *nah just send them a notice and give em another month to come up with the rent
> *


nice guy :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## cypress hill

I FOUND A VERIZON WIRELESS PHONE!! under my back seat it wwas crazyy and it worked until i sat on it jajajaja :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cypress hill_@Sep 17 2008, 04:51 AM~11623333
> *I FOUND A VERIZON WIRELESS PHONE!! under my back seat  it wwas crazyy and it worked until i sat on it jajajaja :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

I know this is the back seat thread but this was the icing on the cake.. I was taking off my front pass. side bumper filler and when I took the cracked and rotted filler off this is what I found..... 










A freakin knife... I wonder who the person on the other end was that got stuck with that? Its been there so long that when the car got painted the over spray is on the blade to... Amazing what you find when you tear your cars apart....


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 Id throw it in a lake quick like!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## vangoghthecat

All I got was a pipe wrench :uh:


----------



## littlerockhhd

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 18 2008, 01:54 PM~11636645
> *:0 Id throw it in a lake quick like!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Are you kidding....OJ would pay anything to get that back :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerockhhd_@Sep 19 2008, 08:25 AM~11642461
> *Are you kidding....OJ would pay anything to get that back :biggrin:
> *


hed prolly sell it on ebay, since he was found not guilty of the murders, he could say he did it know and they couldnt do nothing :uh:


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 20 2007, 06:24 AM~8351808
> *X2 If I was the wrecker I would be strippin the car before It got to the yard :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i drive a wrecker! :biggrin: but i don't do that. that would be wrong.lol :twak:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 12 2008, 01:29 PM~11587374
> *They are back in the stores....and I couldnt resist, I had to buy some :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER

I found some fries they were yummy


----------



## buffitout

FOUND SOME .22 BULLETS, SOME QUARTERS, AND DIME BAGGIES.. ATLEAST I RECYCLED. :|


----------



## Peezy_420

I found a old ass bag of cheeba when I was re-doing interior panels..uffin: of course I threw it away uffin: uffin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420_@Nov 8 2008, 11:03 AM~12099043
> *I found a old ass bag of cheeba when I was re-doing interior panels..uffin: of course I threw it away uffin: uffin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

:roflmao:

great topic


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 1979mc+Nov 5 2008, 09:39 PM~12074015-->
> 
> 
> 
> i drive a wrecker! :biggrin: but i don't do that. that would be wrong.lol :twak:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sheit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Ragtop [email protected] 6 2008, 12:08 AM~12075792
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 03:40 PM~12080899
> *I found some fries they were yummy
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> from like the night before?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2008, 12:48 PM~12098336
> *FOUND SOME .22 BULLETS, SOME QUARTERS, AND DIME BAGGIES.. ATLEAST I RECYCLED. :|
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how much for the Quarters shipped to 34746 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2008, 03:03 PM~12099043
> *I found a old ass bag of cheeba when I was re-doing interior panels..uffin: of course I threw it away uffin: uffin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im sure you did :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Ragtop [email protected] 9 2008, 09:34 PM~12107294
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 11 2008, 06:54 PM~12127473
> *:roflmao:
> 
> great topic
> *


Thanks buddy :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## ILUVMY82

DIDNT FIND SHIT BUT DID FIND OUT THE DUMBASS THAT I OUGHT THE CAR FROM CUT THE SEAT BELTS OFF :thumbsdown: :guns:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Dec 21 2008, 04:09 PM~12490193
> *DIDNT FIND SHIT BUT DID FIND OUT THE DUMBASS THAT I OUGHT THE CAR FROM CUT THE SEAT BELTS OFF  :thumbsdown:  :guns:
> *


:banghead: better get at the seatbeltpros.com


----------



## ILUVMY82

thanks


----------



## seven509

I FOUND A .357 BULLET AND 2 .22's :0 GOOD THING I FOUND THAT SHIT BEFOR 1TIME :0 THAT'S 5 YEARS FOR A FELON :angry:


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Dec 21 2008, 10:55 PM~12494810
> *I FOUND A .357 BULLET AND 2 .22's :0 GOOD THING I FOUND THAT SHIT BEFOR 1TIME  :0 THAT'S 5 YEARS FOR A FELON :angry:
> *


just for bullets? damn thats a good thing you found em uffin: uffin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

took my carpet out and this is what I found


----------



## 1S1C84

i pulled the trunk carpet up on one of my old car's and found 450 dollars in a bank envelope...most money i ever found lol,then a week later the damn motor blew up in it and it cost me 1800 to fix


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 5 2009, 10:38 AM~12610120
> *took my carpet out and this is what I found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 ouch :0


----------



## BigPoppa

I picked up a 77 sedan de ville parts car. I opened up the glove compartment and it was PACKED with mouse nest stuff-insulation, peices of wire, shit, fluff, leather hunks. Came out like a brick


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 5 2009, 11:38 AM~12610120
> *took my carpet out and this is what I found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I found that same thing under my carpet!! I also found 2 spare keys, and one was for the trunk and doors. i always wondered why my key only worked in the ignition :happysad:


----------



## hearse

in my new hearse i got the same rust issues under my carpet  then on my expedition i moved the back seats and found baby toys and a french fry :|


----------



## KAKALAK

the sunroof has been leaking for a while but the pans held the water, I guess it was the underside of the carpet that had been coated with rubber and it was holding the water


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 9 2007, 05:42 AM~8264484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: i thought it was gonna be a sack from 1979, or an old .22


----------



## youngdeezy

one time when i bought a regal off craigslist i found a lil bag of crystal under the back seat and i took it to some of my peeps and they told me it was a 8ball. we made some calls and i got cashed out


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by youngdeezy_@Jan 8 2009, 11:15 AM~12642378
> *one  time  when i bought a regal off craigslist i found a lil bag of crystal under the back seat and i took it  to some of my peeps and they told me it was a 8ball. we made some calls and i got  cashed out
> *


:| good find


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by youngdeezy_@Jan 8 2009, 01:15 PM~12642378
> *one  time  when i bought a regal off craigslist i found a lil bag of crystal under the back seat and i took it  to some of my peeps and they told me it was a 8ball. we made some calls and i got  cashed out
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 8 2009, 01:07 PM~12642330
> *:uh: i thought it was gonna be some pannies from Mayhem's mom
> *


:wow: She does get around huh :0


----------



## streetking

When i picked up a 99 crown vic ex police car, i pulled the trunk liner and found a hollow point


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Jan 10 2009, 06:26 PM~12663647
> *When i picked up a 99 crown vic ex police car, i pulled the trunk liner and found a hollow point
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY

I feel you, took out my back seat and my carpet and found a bunch of RUST and Fiberglass with Rust about to rust all the way through


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 13 2009, 01:19 PM~12692458
> *I feel you, took out my back seat and my carpet and found a bunch of RUST and Fiberglass with Rust about to rust all the way through
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 13 2009, 04:19 PM~12692458
> *I feel you, took out my back seat and my carpet and found a bunch of RUST and Fiberglass with Rust about to rust all the way through
> *


damn water and oxygen :rant:


----------



## PIMPIN_POPE

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e+Jul 13 2007, 02:16 PM~8301778-->
> 
> 
> 
> I founbd a Training Day Monte under my back seat once.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here i thought i was fucknig special, ill just junk it now.. :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-slo_@Jul 13 2007, 04:48 PM~8302827
> *me too
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## 59Impala

I found the skeletal remains of a cat in my 59...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Feb 5 2009, 10:37 AM~12913012
> *I found the skeletal remains of a cat in my 59...
> *


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## FloRida

:biggrin:


----------



## PIMPIN_POPE

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Feb 5 2009, 10:37 AM~12913012
> *I found the skeletal remains of a cat in my 59...
> *


lies.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PIMPIN_POPE_@Feb 19 2009, 11:14 PM~13054385
> *lies.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.dannyboy

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jul 9 2007, 02:45 PM~8267941
> *I found some german and french money, old skool legos and some way old tobacco in my camaro last year
> *



smoke that shit!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

i found a crack pipe in my back seat


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie

found a 5" Blue-Point wrench from the 70s in the bottom of the right fender while i was cutting out the rocker... traded that bitch to the Snap-On rep and got a new one!!


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Feb 24 2009, 07:23 PM~13101211
> *i found a crack pipe in my back seat
> *


did you scrape the residue, and blaze it? :0


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Feb 27 2009, 10:40 AM~13128456
> *found a 5" Blue-Point wrench from the 70s in the bottom of the right fender while i was cutting out the rocker... traded that bitch to the Snap-On rep and got a new one!!
> *


 Good idea.I found a 3/8 drive snap-on ratchet in the back of my girls car.Things been soaking in oil for 2 weeks and still wont break loose.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Good topic :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

I bought a 94 Towncar like a year and a half ago, took out the factory spare and found a box of hollow-point 45 shells. Been driving it the whole time and never knew it. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedhearse72

i found a body bag in the back of my lac


----------



## little chris

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Feb 27 2009, 11:42 AM~13128474
> *did you scrape the residue, and blaze it? :0
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by baggedhearse72_@Mar 2 2009, 02:34 PM~13153471
> *i found a body bag  in the  back of my  lac
> *


 :0 sell the contents on Ebay :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

This post keeps getting better and better.Keep them coming :roflmao:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 1 2009, 06:40 PM~13147241
> *I bought a 94 Towncar like a year and a half ago, took out the factory spare and found a box of hollow-point 45 shells. Been driving it the whole time and never knew it. :biggrin:
> *


Can i have my hollow-points back i gotta use them one somebody. :guns:


----------



## baggedhearse72

mind you the "lac" i own is a hearse.. i did find all those mis matched socks you thought the dryer ate.. nope its someones back seat..


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 3 2009, 04:51 AM~13162737
> *This post keeps getting better and better.Keep them coming :roflmao:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 3 2009, 08:51 AM~13162737
> *This post keeps getting better and better.Keep them coming :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

I found $2.03 pulling out the back seat of my Seville. And a whole lot of grime. And dog hair :dunno: 

Guy I bought it from was 2nd or 3rd owner, nobody knew shit about any pets. But I made some money :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Apr 2 2009, 11:55 AM~13463995
> *I found $2.03 pulling out the back seat of my Seville.  And a whole lot of grime.  And dog hair :dunno:
> 
> Guy I bought it from was 2nd or 3rd owner, nobody knew shit about any pets.  But I made some money  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## jdc68chevy

BACK IN 90 I BOUGHT A REPO ,I GUESS THE BANK WAS SO EAGER TO RESALE THEY DID NOT BOTHER TO SEARCH THE CAR TO GOOD , LETS JUST SAY ME & THE HOMIES SSSSMMMMOOOOKKKKEEDDD, REAL GOOD THAT SUMMER uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: ,DAM THEY DONT GROW IT LIKE THAT NO MORE.


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Apr 7 2009, 05:58 PM~13510599
> *BACK IN 90 I BOUGHT A REPO ,I GUESS THE BANK WAS SO EAGER TO RESALE THEY DID NOT BOTHER TO SEARCH THE CAR TO GOOD , LETS JUST SAY ME & THE HOMIES SSSSMMMMOOOOKKKKEEDDD, REAL GOOD THAT SUMMER  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin: ,DAM THEY DONT GROW IT LIKE THAT NO MORE.
> *


Hell if they don't.. uffin: uffin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

i found some old pliers under the seat of my '50 chevy


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Apr 8 2009, 02:21 PM~13517950
> *i found some old pliers under the seat of my '50 chevy
> *


rusted??? and shipped to 34746 :biggrin:


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Apr 7 2009, 05:09 PM~13510692
> *Hell if they don't.. uffin: uffin:
> *


OH I DID NOT MENTION THAT THE CAR WAS A MIDWEST CAR I LIVED IN CHI-TOWN THE CAR WAS OUT OF WI,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Apr 8 2009, 06:11 PM~13521306
> *OH I DID NOT MENTION THAT THE CAR WAS A MIDWEST CAR I LIVED IN CHI-TOWN THE CAR WAS OUT OF WI,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

found an early style center speaker brand new in the packaging in the trunk of one of my tio's 66 cadillac along with some old school records and a small wad of cash all old bills stuffed in a sunglasses pouch must of been from his book-e days lol..

pic of the center speaker





























it dates back to 1963 i wonder what its worth i would like to get some money out of it


----------



## TCaddy

I got my car from guy in florida living in calgary it was stored for 20 year. unbolted the driver seat and Found a hard Gecco it was like a mcdonalds toy.loL Im gunna put it in my clear coat on my truck. Not likly to see lizards in calgary.hahaha

I thought it was prettty weird...


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by TCaddy_@Apr 11 2009, 06:53 PM~13548625
> *I got my car from guy in florida living in calgary it was stored for 20 year. unbolted the driver seat and Found a hard Gecco  it was like a mcdonalds toy.loL Im gunna put it in my clear coat on my truck. Not likly to see lizards in calgary.hahaha
> 
> I thought it was prettty weird...
> *


:roflmao: Damn thats crazy :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Apr 12 2009, 12:23 PM~13552980
> *:roflmao: Damn thats crazy :0 :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 16 2009, 08:44 AM~13592805
> *x2
> *


:| :| :| :| :|


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Apr 21 2009, 12:25 PM~13641604
> *:| :| :| :| :|
> *


 :| :| :| :| :|


----------



## Peezy_420

:0


















:|


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Apr 8 2009, 12:21 PM~13517950
> *i found some old pliers under the seat of my '50 chevy
> *


pics


----------



## VItreryda

found this today in a customers ride 








i think its a squirl ther were nuts by it!


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Apr 24 2009, 03:52 AM~13674995
> *found this today in a customers ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think its a squirl ther were nuts by it!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that is fucked up. A few weeks ago I went to look at my buddys 97 Eldorado, starter went out a couple years back..for those who don't know thats a pain in the ass to replace on a northstar 32V. Anyway.. one of the little windows in back was broken out, we opened up door and 3 of those little fuckers scurried out quicker than raped apes uffin: true story


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Apr 24 2009, 05:52 AM~13674995
> *found this today in a customers ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think its a squirl ther were nuts by it!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Apr 24 2009, 02:52 AM~13674995
> *found this today in a customers ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think its a squirl ther were nuts by it!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## TCaddy

Thats sweeet.hahaha was the custys car a convertible...


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

well heres what i found under the back seat of my 53 cadillac


























im guessing by the silloettes of cars this dates 59-61/62


----------



## Silentdawg




----------



## Kandy Drippa

nice find :biggrin:


----------



## TCaddy

Thats wicked.. so sweeet snakes bones.
ill post a pic of the gecco i found


----------



## Peezy_420

ttt :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@May 7 2009, 04:01 PM~13816646
> *nice find  :biggrin:
> *


x9999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

Sweet....I found 1 Troy Ounce coin in my Suburban


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

I found this under a 64 seat that I was working on.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 27 2009, 09:49 AM~14012758
> *I found this under a 64 seat that I was working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 27 2009, 11:49 AM~14012758
> *I found this under a 64 seat that I was working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much shipped to 34746 :cheesy:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 27 2009, 10:49 AM~14012758
> *I found this under a 64 seat that I was working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


...

Interesting lol


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 27 2009, 09:08 PM~14018719
> *...
> 
> Interesting lol
> *


I called first dibbs fkr :angry: 












































:biggrin:


----------



## capone530

maybe they were diabetic?? my wife uses needles like that and when people come over and see them in the garbage or something i have to let them know whats up cuz otherwise they start lookin at us all crazy lol


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by capone530_@May 28 2009, 11:00 AM~14024514
> *maybe they were diabetic?? my wife uses needles like that and when people come over and see them in the garbage or something i have to let them know whats up cuz otherwise they start lookin at us all crazy lol
> *


What I didn't include in the pic was a piece of paper saying they were diabetic. It makes for a more interesting story without it.  :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 27 2009, 02:27 PM~14015586
> *how much shipped to 34746 :cheesy:
> *


:werd: But I'm only interested in the rusty, HIV +


----------



## KADILAKIN

yeah... I would of left the note out too :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 27 2009, 11:22 PM~14020852
> *I called first dibbs fkr :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


Don't worry, I won't fight you for that :biggrin:


I'm after the rusty pliers and the small animal skeleton... :ugh: 






























:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 29 2009, 12:51 AM~14033764
> *Don't worry, I won't fight you for that :biggrin:
> I'm after the rusty pliers and the small animal skeleton...  :ugh:
> :cheesy: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HydroCutlass86

i found big bottle of chrome cologne in back seat of my 64 impala


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@May 29 2009, 03:13 AM~14034088
> *i found big bottle of chrome cologne in back seat of my 64 impala
> *


Pics?


----------



## danny24

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 9 2007, 05:42 AM~8264484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HEY YOU CAN GET SOMETHING
OUT THE DOLLAR MENU!!.LOL


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by danny24_@May 29 2009, 01:14 PM~14036612
> *HEY YOU CAN GET SOMETHING
> OUT THE DOLLAR MENU!!.LOL
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Apr 2 2009, 10:55 AM~13463995
> *I found $2.03 pulling out the back seat of my Seville.  And a whole lot of grime.  And dog hair :dunno:
> 
> Guy I bought it from was 2nd or 3rd owner, nobody knew shit about any pets.  But I made some money  :biggrin:
> *












I can't believe I hadn't put that picture in here yet. :uh:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

I got a new car a few days ago and I almost pulled the back seat out just to see if there was anything interesting underneath it. But then I decided it was more important to get the back window that was stuck down to stay up. Eventually! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 14 2009, 05:41 PM~14185313
> *I got a new car a few days ago and I almost pulled the back seat out just to see if there was anything interesting underneath it.  But then I decided it was more important to get the back window that was stuck down to stay up.  Eventually! :biggrin:
> *


i did the same thang just to see what i could find, didnt found anything exept a french coin from 1976


----------



## Low_roller187

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 27 2009, 08:49 AM~14012758
> *I found this under a 64 seat that I was working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ahahah u think its a teachers car?? lol sniffin markers,takin a shot and taking insulin during lunch lol


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 14 2009, 12:48 PM~14186007
> *i did the same thang just to see what i could find, didnt found anything exept a french coin from 1976
> *


I might do it later this week just for shits and giggles. It's just a pain that I don't want to deal with when I get home from work at night, but I'm only working 3 nights this week, so maybe. I'll definitely put up pics whenever I do pull it :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 15 2009, 07:27 PM~14198508
> *I might do it later this week just for shits and giggles.  It's just a pain that I don't want to deal with when I get home from work at night, but I'm only working 3 nights this week, so maybe.  I'll definitely put up pics whenever I do pull it :cheesy:
> *


still waiting


----------



## lowridin82

i found a small bag of weed in a spare key holder magnet stuck to the side of my 63's frame


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lowridin82_@Jul 2 2009, 01:44 AM~14358861
> *i found a small bag of weed in a spare key holder magnet stuck to the side of my 63's frame
> *


:scrutinize: how much shipped to 34678 :biggrin:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 2 2009, 07:16 AM~14360113
> *:scrutinize: how much shipped to 34678 :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Jul 2 2009, 11:19 AM~14361081
> *:0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :nicoderm: :420:


----------



## lowridin82

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 2 2009, 08:46 AM~14361864
> *:yes:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :420:
> *


 uffin: :wow: :420:


----------



## regalman85




----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by lowridin82_@Jul 1 2009, 11:44 PM~14358861
> *i found a small bag of weed in a spare key holder magnet stuck to the side of my 63's frame
> *


Was it any good? :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Jul 7 2009, 05:14 PM~14404278
> *Was it any good? :0
> *


X9 :420:


----------



## KAKALAK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KAKALAK, cam383rs




:wave: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

you know what i found under my backseat? three hours of my life destroyed bleaning up old mice defecations... yeah, thats what i found. :banghead:


----------



## bam_bam

I WAS MISSING A QUARTER GLASS IN THE WIFES HARDTOP 70 , I WENT AND BOOUGHT ONE ALONG WITH REGULATOR AND FOUND IT THE ORIGINAL WAS UNDER THE BACK SEAT COMPLETE . SO NOW I GOTS A SPARE WINDOW


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jul 10 2009, 10:44 AM~14433546
> *you know what i found under my backseat? three hours of my life destroyed bleaning up old mice defecations... yeah, thats what i found. :banghead:
> *


yep i found A LOT of mouse shit in my 53 cadi :angry: i opened up one of the iol bath air cleaners i got and it was full of mouse bedding :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@Jul 11 2009, 12:14 AM~14439751
> *I WAS MISSING A QUARTER GLASS IN THE WIFES  HARDTOP 70 , I WENT AND BOOUGHT ONE ALONG WITH REGULATOR AND FOUND IT THE ORIGINAL WAS UNDER THE BACK SEAT COMPLETE . SO NOW I GOTS A SPARE WINDOW
> *


damn son, that must of been a big back seat to fit that under :0


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@Jul 10 2009, 09:14 PM~14439751
> *I WAS MISSING A QUARTER GLASS IN THE WIFES  HARDTOP 70 , I WENT AND BOOUGHT ONE ALONG WITH REGULATOR AND FOUND IT THE ORIGINAL WAS UNDER THE BACK SEAT COMPLETE . SO NOW I GOTS A SPARE WINDOW
> *


TAKE IT TO KOOKOOLOO HE WILL GET IT CHIZZILED FOR YOU WITH SMILEY FACES


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

this topic is funny as fuck i just went threw 15 fuckin pages...lol


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:0 :0


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

the lil mousefucks chewed out my whole wiring, i didnt find no bodies though... :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :angry:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 1 2009, 04:44 PM~14353885
> *still waiting
> *


I haven't gotten to it yet 

Unfortunately been stuck dealing with a couple of idiots and the car not cooperating and me wanting to destroy it with some sort of blunt object, lol


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 11 2009, 08:58 PM~14445361
> *TAKE IT TO KOOKOOLOO HE WILL GET IT CHIZZILED FOR YOU WITH SMILEY FACES
> *


damn every where I go your there talkin shit :uh:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 14 2009, 09:54 PM~14477640
> *damn every where I go your there talkin shit  :uh:
> *


MUFUKA U STARTED THE SHIT SO FUCKIT!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 15 2009, 02:34 AM~14478659
> *MUFUKA U STARTED THE SHIT SO FUCKIT!
> *


how much for a 2 person roman tub shipped to 33018


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES+Jul 15 2009, 02:34 AM~14478659-->
> 
> 
> 
> MUFUKA U STARTED THE SHIT SO FUCKIT!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the only thing I said was that it was a nice bought tub, then you got your panties in a wad :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 15 2009, 04:54 AM~14479236
> *how much for a 2 person roman tub shipped to 33018
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: with or without fiber board :scrutinize:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jul 27 2009, 09:36 PM~14598250
> *:biggrin:
> *


wheres the pics :angry:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jul 29 2009, 12:07 AM~14610938
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 28 2009, 01:44 PM~14605037
> *wheres the pics :angry:
> *


Since I decided to part my 83 into my 81 they'll be most likely this winter when I replace the carpet, but I did not forget about you, as soon as the seats come out, I will send pics :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Aug 2 2009, 06:17 PM~14653337
> *Since I decided to part my 83 into my 81 they'll be most likely this winter when I replace the carpet, but I did not forget about you, as soon as the seats come out, I will send pics :biggrin:
> *


winter????? the change and needles will be rusted by then :angry:


----------



## sexy007

www.layitlow.com


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by sexy007_@Aug 3 2009, 01:06 AM~14656467
> *www.layitlow.com
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 2 2009, 11:32 PM~14656136
> *winter????? the change and needles will be rusted by then :angry:
> *


How does change rust? And aren't the needles already rusty?  :tears:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Aug 3 2009, 03:26 PM~14660567
> *How does change rust? And aren't the needles already rusty?  :tears:
> *


JUST GO TAKE THA DAMN SEAT OUT :angry: :rant: :biggrin: You missed the point :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 3 2009, 02:28 PM~14660588
> *JUST GO TAKE THA DAMN SEAT OUT  :angry: :rant: :biggrin:  You missed the point :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 right now i'm working on getting the power steering to stay working for more than a few days

I'll get there, I'm a very busy woman :uh:


























:biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 2 2009, 10:32 PM~14656136
> *winter????? the change and needles will be rusted by then :angry:
> *


Just the way I like them :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83+Aug 4 2009, 06:20 PM~14673920-->
> 
> 
> 
> right now i'm working on getting the power steering to stay working for more than a few days
> 
> I'll get there, I'm a very busy woman :uh:
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you dont even to remove anybolts do you? Just lift it out :scrutinize:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Peezy_420_@Aug 4 2009, 06:42 PM~14674104
> *Just the way I like them :0
> *


Now thats gangsta :cheesy:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 7 2009, 12:12 PM~14702672
> *But you dont even to remove anybolts do you? Just lift it out :scrutinize:
> *



2 bolts for the top, bottom lifts out. I'm lazy and it's raining, lol.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Aug 7 2009, 04:19 PM~14704533
> *2 bolts for the top, bottom lifts out.  I'm lazy and it's raining, lol.
> *


I give up


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 8 2009, 07:27 AM~14710076
> *I give up
> *


That's probably for the best. But whenever the seat does come out I'll make sure that you guys get the first scoop :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Aug 9 2009, 12:46 AM~14714533
> *That's probably for the best.  But whenever the seat does come out I'll make sure that you guys get the first scoop :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

bumpity bump


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## KAKALAK

:cheesy:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## regalman85

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Sep 8 2009, 12:09 AM~15009879
> *:nicoderm:
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## regalman85

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Sep 9 2009, 10:25 PM~15031965
> *TTT
> *


what he said^^^^^^^^^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER

got a 63 wagon today and there was a super crusty dead possum stuck in the seat springs, I had to break him in half to get him out :barf:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Sep 17 2009, 11:12 PM~15115930
> *got a 63 wagon today and there was a super crusty dead possum stuck in the seat springs, I had to break him in half to get him out  :barf:
> *


Atleast i took out the alcoholic one that drank him/herself to death for you


----------



## B_A_RIDER

im sure hopen her babies arent under the front seat... atleast they will be smaller and easier to remove.


----------



## SICK 87

in my 87 Monte I found few quarters an pennies an a bunch of loose skittles :biggrin: 

My 82 cutlass was a differnt story though found a bunch of ground wires for amp screwed underneath it an wen I went to push out a dent I removed the plastic vent from the door jamb an found a bunch of baby clothes packed tight inbetween the quarter panel so I looked in the driverside an found jackets an sweaters :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SICK 87_@Sep 20 2009, 12:57 AM~15130683
> *in my 87 Monte I found few quarters an pennies an a bunch of loose skittles :biggrin:
> 
> My 82 cutlass was a differnt story though found a bunch of ground wires for amp screwed underneath it an wen I went to push out a dent I removed the plastic vent from the door jamb an found a bunch of baby clothes packed tight inbetween the quarter panel so  I looked in the driverside an found jackets an sweaters :biggrin:
> *


HAHAH yep i know what they were doing.I had the same issue when i had 3 10's in mine the pressure frome the subs would rattle those vent's from time to time.I just pulled mine out and duck taped them closed and screwed them back in.

How much for the jacket's and sweater's shipped???Do you have one in mr. roger's style?? :biggrin:


----------



## SICK 87

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 20 2009, 12:19 AM~15130815
> *HAHAH yep i know what they were doing.I had the same issue when i had 3 10's in mine the pressure frome the subs would rattle those vent's from time to  time.I just pulled mine out and duck taped them closed and screwed them back in.
> 
> How much for the jacket's and sweater's shipped???Do you have one in mr. roger's style?? :biggrin:
> *




Well the price is gunna high be cuz there in like new condition,, little wrinkly though but a little scotchguard an youl be set!! :biggrin: there's still some clothes in there you come remove them you can have them


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SICK 87_@Sep 20 2009, 01:35 AM~15130908
> *Well the price is gunna high be cuz there in like new condition,, little wrinkly though but a little scotchguard an youl be set!! :biggrin:  there's still some clothes in there you come remove them you can have them
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SICK 87

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 20 2009, 12:42 AM~15130948
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: I had left some of the clothes in there so wen I sell it someone else can find the treasures lol :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 18 2009, 04:38 AM~15116121
> *Atleast i took out the alcoholic one that drank him/herself to death for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I dont think you will ever get that stain and stench out of that carpet  :biggrin:


----------



## illholla

glad everybody finds stuff under there back seat all i found under mine in my 64 was the shop floor


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 20 2009, 06:18 AM~15131695
> *I dont think you will ever get that stain and stench out of that carpet   :biggrin:
> *


There was a hole in the floor under it so it had air conditioning :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 20 2009, 06:18 AM~15131695
> *I dont think you will ever get that stain and stench out of that carpet   :biggrin:
> *


yeah that shit is history smelled alittle ripe


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

i found four baby rats under the back seat a couple weeks ago just born

Real rat rod :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Sep 20 2009, 05:10 PM~15133767
> *glad everybody finds stuff under there back seat all i found under mine in my 64 was the shop floor
> *


sad but funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyKilo213

LoL you can get your sealf a blunt wrap with that change . Or Taco Bell doller menu dont spent it all on one striper strech your doller lol. Just clownin a any of the 50cent peace silver? if so your ritch


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 21 2009, 10:25 AM~15140009
> *i found four baby rats under the back seat a couple weeks ago just born
> 
> Real rat rod  :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## VItreryda

found this under the console of a caddy


----------



## AndrewH

You found a BeA staple gun, some smokes adn a heat gun? lucky!


----------



## B_A_RIDER

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Sep 24 2009, 01:52 PM~15176471
> *found this under the console of a caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill trade you for what i found under my seat


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Sep 24 2009, 05:52 PM~15176471
> *found this under the console of a caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Sep 24 2009, 02:52 PM~15176471
> *found this under the console of a caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

shit i found a morgan silver doller in my dads old PIECE O SHIT dodge van. 

and i found out its worth 56,500$ must of been my lucky day. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 4 2009, 10:09 PM~15266805
> *shit i found a morgan silver doller in my dads old PIECE O SHIT  dodge van.
> 
> and i found out its worth 56,500$ must of been my lucky day. :biggrin:
> *


pics or it didnt happen :0


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Sep 24 2009, 03:52 PM~15176471
> *found this under the console of a caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :0 did you return it to its rightful owner? :biggrin:


----------



## houcksupholstery

I found the key to my car under the backseat 4 months after i had to have a guy come out and make a new one :angry:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 6 2009, 07:20 PM~15287158
> *pics or it didnt happen :0
> *


it happend.


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 9 2009, 04:45 PM~15314950
> *it happend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Go sell it and post the check or the $56500 in cash pic


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 9 2009, 07:45 PM~15314950
> *it happend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 9 2009, 11:28 PM~15316032
> *Go seel it and post the check or the $56500 in cash pic
> *


x2 right now it looks just like a no name coin :0


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

Bump back up for the really old expensive coin :biggrin:


----------



## the509509pimp

top tight topic


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 9 2009, 05:45 PM~15314950
> *it happend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## free in t-town

I found rust and the ground under my seat


----------



## free in t-town

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 9 2009, 08:45 PM~15314950
> *it happend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I found one of those in my biscayne and if you're telling me I've got like 10k sitting in my change jar I'm gonna shot myself


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by free in t-town_@Nov 19 2009, 06:19 PM~15716998
> *I found one of those in my biscayne and if you're telling me I've got like 10k sitting in my change jar I'm gonna shot myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So you aleady shot yourself??? If you didnt do it already send the coin to me :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by free in t-town_@Nov 19 2009, 02:19 PM~15716998
> *I found one of those in my biscayne and if you're telling me I've got like 10k sitting in my change jar I'm gonna shot myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## ScandalusSeville83

I was just coming in here to make sure this stayed on the front page


----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by free in t-town_@Nov 19 2009, 02:06 PM~15716876
> *I found rust and the ground under my seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :burn:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Nov 25 2009, 09:48 PM~15782406
> *I was just coming in here to make sure this stayed on the front page
> *


 :0 :h5:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by free in t-town_@Nov 19 2009, 05:06 PM~15716876
> *I found rust and the ground under my seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lmfao


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 9 2009, 08:45 PM~15314950
> *it happend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$55K, nice try... 

"Look on the back of the coin above the DO in DOLLAR to see if there's a small mint mark letter. There may be an O, S, or blank.

1897 is not a rare date for most grades and mint marks. Numismedia lists the following approximate retail values as of 05/2009:

No mint mark:
Very worn condition - $16
Moderately worn - $18
Slightly worn - $20
Almost no wear - $23

A nice uncirculated one might sell for $35 or more.

S mint mark:
Very worn condition - $17
Moderately worn - $20
Slightly worn - $22
Almost no wear - $30
Uncirculated - $55+

O mint mark:
Very worn condition - $17
Moderately worn - $18
Slightly worn - $30
Almost no wear - $150
Uncirculated - $600+ "


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Nov 29 2009, 11:16 AM~15811648
> *$55K, nice try...
> 
> "Look on the back of the coin above the DO in DOLLAR to see if there's a small mint mark letter. There may be an O, S, or blank.
> 
> 1897 is not a rare date for most grades and mint marks. Numismedia lists the following approximate retail values as of 05/2009:
> 
> No mint mark:
> Very worn condition - $16
> Moderately worn - $18
> Slightly worn - $20
> Almost no wear - $23
> 
> A nice uncirculated one might sell for $35 or more.
> 
> S mint mark:
> Very worn condition - $17
> Moderately worn - $20
> Slightly worn - $22
> Almost no wear - $30
> Uncirculated - $55+
> 
> O mint mark:
> Very worn condition - $17
> Moderately worn - $18
> Slightly worn - $30
> Almost no wear - $150
> Uncirculated - $600+ "
> *


NaptownSwanginowned :0 :x: :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 29 2009, 01:22 PM~15812118
> *NaptownSwanginowned :0 :x: :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Nov 29 2009, 11:16 AM~15811648
> *$55K, nice try...
> 
> "Look on the back of the coin above the DO in DOLLAR to see if there's a small mint mark letter. There may be an O, S, or blank.
> 
> 1897 is not a rare date for most grades and mint marks. Numismedia lists the following approximate retail values as of 05/2009:
> 
> No mint mark:
> Very worn condition - $16
> Moderately worn - $18
> Slightly worn - $20
> Almost no wear - $23
> 
> A nice uncirculated one might sell for $35 or more.
> 
> S mint mark:
> Very worn condition - $17
> Moderately worn - $20
> Slightly worn - $22
> Almost no wear - $30
> Uncirculated - $55+
> 
> O mint mark:
> Very worn condition - $17
> Moderately worn - $18
> Slightly worn - $30
> Almost no wear - $150
> Uncirculated - $600+ "
> *


damn son, you know your shit.


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 29 2009, 05:17 PM~15813476
> *damn son, you know your shit.
> *


I don't know shit about coins. But I DO know if that cat found a coin worth 50 stacks he still wouldnt be holding it. So, I looked at the pic saw the year and googled it. 


Cut and paste pimpin.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Nov 29 2009, 02:25 PM~15812534
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mazdawg78

whenever i get a car i do a thorough clean. i.e. seats out, under dash check blah blah blah. i have found a 1/2 baggie of meth, some coke, almost always weed, old ass smokes, a .22 beretta, titles to other cars, gum as hard as a rock, french fries, more money than i could probably count, crayons, condoms, a couple used, mice,living and dead, pictures, keys, cell phones, condiments, sex toys, and soooo much more. auction cars are nuts


----------



## lowrider_boy

Fuck you sorry bitchez who say pics or it didn't happen you weren't their abd don't know so eat a dick hoez


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by lowrider_boy_@Dec 1 2009, 05:57 AM~15830940
> *Fuck you sorry bitchez who say pics or it didn't happen you weren't their abd don't know so eat a dick hoez
> *


If u wasnt lyin you wouldnt have a problem with postin pics, *edit*


----------



## Trendsetta 68

When I first got my '68 (almost seven years ago), I found some old Burger Chef Ketchup packets, a couple of old Church socks, crusty pennies along with other change, and a torn build sheet.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by mazdawg78_@Nov 30 2009, 09:08 PM~15826344
> *whenever i get a car i do a thorough clean. i.e. seats out, under dash check blah blah blah. i have found a 1/2 baggie of meth, some coke, almost always weed, old ass smokes, a .22 beretta, titles to other cars, gum as hard as a rock, french fries, more money than i could probably count, crayons, condoms, a couple used, mice,living and dead, pictures, keys, cell phones, condiments, sex toys, and soooo much more. auction cars are nuts
> *


There's another user on here who probably would have been interested in those :0 :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Oct 6 2009, 10:20 PM~15287158-->
> 
> 
> 
> pics or it didnt happen :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2009, 05:57 AM~15830940
> *Fuck you sorry bitchez who say pics or it didn't happen you weren't their abd don't know so eat a dick hoez
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Fuck You Fun Boy, We are as gullible as you wish we were. If you cant prove it ....... well you know whats next fuck face
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2009, 09:00 AM~15831182
> *If u wasnt lyin you wouldnt have a problem with postin pics, *edit*
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> <!--QuoteBegin-ScandalusSeville83_@Dec 2 2009, 07:57 PM~15849727
> *There's another user on here who probably would have been interested in those :0 :roflmao:
> *


Yeah his name is Lowrider_Boy....... another E Gagnsta :uh: Or Should I say ****** E Gangsta :biggrin:


----------



## mazdawg78

lol


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 2 2009, 07:49 PM~15850414
> *Yeah his name is Lowrider_Boy....... another E Gagnsta :uh: Or Should I say ****** E Gangsta :biggrin:
> *


Not who I'm thinking of, but I'm glad there are some shared interests on this site :biggrin: :biggrin:




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Dec 3 2009, 09:37 PM~15863408
> *Not who I'm thinking of, but I'm glad there are some shared interests on this site :biggrin: :biggrin:
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elmorro1974

i found a seloten of a mouse can beat that  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by elmorro1974_@Dec 6 2009, 08:52 PM~15891273
> *i found a seloten of a mouse can beat that    :biggrin:
> *


If I found a nickle...... it would be worth more than that handfull of bones :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 7 2009, 08:37 AM~15896779
> *If I found a nickle...... it would be worth more than that handfull of bones :biggrin:
> *


I'll beat your nickle with my quarter! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Dec 7 2009, 09:09 PM~15903828
> *I'll beat your nickle with my quarter! :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: I was the highest bidder till you came in here :angry:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 8 2009, 12:27 AM~15907818
> *:angry: I was the highest bidder till you came in here :angry:
> *


 But I posted pics of my quarter!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Dec 17 2009, 11:30 PM~16015076
> * But I posted pics of my quarter!!
> *


I keep meaning to take a picture of this Hotel here in my city for you......... Its called "Seville" something


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 18 2009, 05:41 PM~16022355
> *I keep meaning to take a picture of this Hotel here in my city for you......... Its called "Seville" something
> *


That's awesome. I'm in the process of planning my wedding, at The Seville, lmao


Get on that picture for me! :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818

i found the og paperwork from Felix Chevrolet where my car was bought :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by mazdawg78_@Nov 30 2009, 08:08 PM~15826344
> *whenever i get a car i do a thorough clean. i.e. seats out, under dash check blah blah blah. i have found a 1/2 baggie of meth, some coke, almost always weed, old ass smokes, a .22 beretta, titles to other cars, gum as hard as a rock, french fries, more money than i could probably count, crayons, condoms, a couple used, mice,living and dead, pictures, keys, cell phones, condiments, sex toys, and soooo much more. auction cars are nuts
> *


Auction cars are nuts.....i used to clean them out and do full details on them so anything inside was fare game.... weird thing is even people trading in cars would sometimes leave car seats/garage door openers/radar detector/cash/sunglasses/etc......and just drive off in whatever they bought without ever another thought of everything in their old car.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83+Dec 24 2009, 06:08 PM~16080569-->
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome.  I'm in the process of planning my wedding, at The Seville, lmao
> Get on that picture for me! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think you'd want to have your wedding there though :nosad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-tko_818_@Dec 24 2009, 07:31 PM~16081235
> *i found the og paperwork from Felix Chevrolet where my car was bought :biggrin:
> *


Thats cool :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 26 2009, 08:23 AM~16092600
> * I dont think you'd want to have your wedding there though :nosad:
> *


The one by me is really nice, lol


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Dec 29 2009, 12:23 AM~16116409
> *The one by me is really nice, lol
> *


oh I was talkin bout the one by me :burn: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 29 2009, 12:22 PM~15812118
> *NaptownSwanginowned :0 :x: :biggrin:
> *


DAMN FOOL WAS TRYING TO BE A LEGEND, WOUND UP GETTING OWNED ON LAYITLOW.

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Dec 24 2009, 05:31 PM~16081235
> *i found the og paperwork from Felix Chevrolet where my car was bought :biggrin:
> *


POST pics!!! :0


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

and a shit load of broken glass found that out the hard way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jan 4 2010, 08:07 PM~16182266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a shit load of broken glass found that out the hard way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


looks like you found some more chrome money :cheesy:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 30 2009, 09:32 AM~16131837
> *oh I was talkin bout the one by me :burn: :happysad: :biggrin:
> *


I know, I was just saying that mine was nicer :tongue:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:cheesy:


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 1 2010, 12:28 AM~16151004
> *POST pics!!!  :0
> *


will do when i get my camera back :biggrin: im afraid to touch them much, they were folded up and very crispy.. but hey theyre there


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 5 2010, 06:01 PM~16192408
> *I know, I was just saying that mine was nicer :tongue:
> *


wouldnt be too hard to be nicer than this one :nosad: :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 6 2010, 10:51 AM~16201749
> *wouldnt be too hard to be nicer than this one :nosad: :biggrin:
> *



You ever gonna get me pics of it? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 6 2010, 01:34 PM~16202504
> *You ever gonna get me pics of it? :biggrin:
> *


Its hard cause I only go by it when its dark like in before and after sunset  I'll try and take a day pff of work to get you that picture.






































:uh: :x: :biggrin: I'll get asap


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 6 2010, 01:12 PM~16202745
> *Its hard cause I only go by it when its dark like in before and after sunset   I'll try and take a day pff of work to get you that picture.
> :uh: :x:  :biggrin: I'll get asap
> *



Lol, no need to take a day off work or anything. It can wait til the sun stays out longer. In fact, the sun's about to go down right now by me, and it's 4:30. There's still some light, but it's pretty much dark


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 6 2010, 06:35 PM~16204744
> *Lol, no need to take a day off work or anything.  It can wait til the sun stays out longer.  In fact, the sun's about to go down right now by me, and it's 4:30.  There's still some light, but it's pretty much dark
> *


Im going to tell zooter that your trying to romance me with all this sunset talk :scrutinize: he aint going to be happy :nosad: :biggrin:


----------



## luxurymnte8788

i do interior for a living an never have i found bricks or anything other than junk this a funny ass thread tho


----------



## firme63ragtop

shit i found some tweed in a pipe when i bought my 63 rag  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 7 2010, 02:29 AM~16211028
> *i do interior for a living an never have i found bricks or anything other than junk this a funny ass thread tho
> *


damn bro if anybody finds shit.... you would think it would be you guys redoing interiors


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 6 2010, 07:56 PM~16206361
> *Im going to tell zooter that your trying to romance me with all this sunset talk :scrutinize: he aint going to be happy :nosad: :biggrin:
> *



Lol, he would tell you that he's had much worse done to him by a girlfriend.


Be sure to forward me his response! lol


----------



## KAKALAK

:happysad:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 8 2010, 08:24 AM~16223775
> *:happysad:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 8 2010, 05:35 PM~16227447
> *:biggrin:
> *


he hasnt replied yet


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 9 2010, 08:55 AM~16234738
> *he hasnt replied yet
> *


Lol, I was coming in here to say I didn't think you were actually gonna send it 



















So, anybody else got anything from underneath seats?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 10 2010, 07:40 PM~16246557
> *Lol, I was coming in here to say I didn't think you were actually gonna send it
> So, anybody else got anything from underneath seats?
> *


you thought wrong...... however I didnt get 100% satisfaction out of the joke cause he hasnt replied yet  




I seen a seville in the junk yard today, shit was stripped to the bone :biggrin: 1 more off the streets :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## brian84corvette

I found alot of old hydraulic fluid / mixed with dirt and leaves and the remenants of carpet from 1972 more dirt - some buisness cards / candy wrappers.... a fiew coins.
mostly just slimy dirt tho.

I took the dash apart and found all kinds of crap tho.
there was a masterlock in one of the vent ducts. all kinds of tools razor blades - candy wrappers - and junk - hiding in the dash like they got dropped in there and just left- and a bunch of wires leading to no where - that was fun cleaning all that up.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jan 10 2010, 07:22 PM~16246928-->
> 
> 
> 
> you thought wrong...... however I didnt get 100% satisfaction out of the joke cause he hasnt replied yet
> I seen a seville in the junk yard today, shit was stripped to the bone :biggrin: 1 more off the streets :h5: :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess that would be 2 cuz my 83 had to go to the junk yard a few months ago
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-brian84corvette_@Jan 10 2010, 11:17 PM~16249815
> *I found alot of old hydraulic fluid / mixed with dirt and leaves and the remenants of carpet from 1972    more dirt - some buisness cards / candy wrappers....  a fiew coins.
> mostly just slimy dirt tho.
> 
> I took the dash apart and found all kinds of crap tho.
> there was a masterlock in one of the vent ducts.  all kinds of tools razor blades - candy wrappers - and junk - hiding in the dash like they got dropped in there and just left- and  a bunch of wires leading to no where - that was fun cleaning all that up.
> *


Ooh, slimy dirt! My favorite! lol


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 11 2010, 07:22 PM~16257479
> *I guess that would be 2 cuz my 83 had to go to the junk yard a few months ago
> Ooh, slimy dirt! My favorite! lol
> *


:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 11 2010, 11:55 PM~16261630
> *:h5:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 13 2010, 01:29 PM~16277366
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

Bump :sprint:


----------



## superman_65

This is all I found. Wires,A lighter that reads "Georgia on my mind", dirt,15 cents and a little rust


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by superman_65_@Jan 19 2010, 07:50 PM~16342424
> *This is all I found. Wires,A lighter that reads "Georgia on my mind", dirt,15 cents and a little rust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well atleast you didnt find a hole :yes:


----------



## superman_65

10-4 0n not finding a hole.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by superman_65_@Jan 20 2010, 07:50 PM~16354524
> *10-4 0n not finding a hole.
> *


:yes: I found a couple holes in my cutlass floor and replaced the driverside


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

No holes when I pulled the seats out of the 83. Haven't pulled the seats out of the 81 yet.

:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 28 2010, 01:09 AM~16435889
> *No holes when I pulled the seats out of the 83.  Haven't pulled the seats out of the 81 yet.
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


not suprised


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 29 2010, 01:42 PM~16451582
> *not suprised
> *


I'll post pics as soon as I do tho :cheesy:


I've just got too much going on. I want to work, but it's cold and I don't like the cold, lol


----------



## rollo

this is funny topic im glad i found it today loli took the seats out of daily and found change lighters and a couple blunt roaches lol and a roxy i dropped one night at the drive in movie theater with wifeythat i swear fell under my driver seat lol damm back seats like the black hole


----------



## KAKALAK

I took out the back seat of my caddy last night and didnt find sqwat


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

I'm picking up new seats for my Caddy, so when we paint it, I'll be able to tell you what exactly is underneath my current seats. I hope it's not pavement, lol


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Mar 16 2010, 06:45 PM~16908770
> *I'm picking up new seats for my Caddy, so when we paint it, I'll be able to tell you what exactly is underneath my current seats.  I hope it's not pavement, lol
> *


that was funny :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jul 13 2007, 02:16 PM~8301778
> *I founbd a Training Day Monte under my back seat once.
> *


that will always be a classic line :biggrin:


----------



## HOMER PIMPS0N

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

:nicoderm:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 18 2010, 08:04 PM~16930521
> *that was funny :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Mar 23 2010, 02:40 PM~16974058
> *:biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 24 2010, 12:22 PM~16985521
> *:biggrin:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Apr 1 2010, 08:10 PM~17069113
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## chris2low

we took appart a crown vic for a demo derby for a friend we found suprisingly , $6.85 , a scrunchie, a few cigar buts. a sht ton of candy. a condom wrapper, a mail box key, with a spair key to the ignition. 2 buisness cards, what looked to be a dime sack but it was just the wrpping, a crushed popcan from liek the 60's the old coke can , a three eigths rubber hose and a garden hose nozzle .. this aint no shyttt.. 

the other car we took appart too was antoeher crown vic when we got it , he said to tear it appart and hope theres nothing bad in the car , he got it off someone from the area , tht has been convicted before , well as we took it appart we pulled the seats and carpet up , under neath driver seat was a slit cut in carpet there were 300$ wrapped in a baggie , no joke, and as we started to clean the rest we found a p22 pistol hidden behind the dash well underneath a package of bullets in under the back seat, arround 4.00 in change and a ziploc bag of at least an 8-ball of coke and if i had pics i would send them but this was about 3 years ago . but this is all the intrestingg stuff i found ?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Apr 5 2010, 02:28 AM~17098054
> *we took appart a crown vic for a demo derby  for a friend we found suprisingly , $6.85 , a scrunchie, a few cigar buts. a sht ton of candy. a condom wrapper, a mail box key, with a spair key to the ignition. 2 buisness cards, what looked to be a dime sack but it was just the wrpping, a crushed popcan from liek the 60's the old coke can , a three eigths rubber hose and a garden hose nozzle .. this aint no shyttt..
> 
> the other car we took appart too was antoeher crown vic when we got it , he said to tear it appart and hope theres nothing bad in the car , he got it off someone from the area , tht has been convicted before , well as we took it appart we pulled the seats and carpet up , under neath driver seat was a slit cut in carpet there were 300$ wrapped in a baggie , no joke, and as we started to clean the rest we found a p22 pistol hidden behind the dash well underneath a package of bullets in under the back seat, arround 4.00 in change and a ziploc bag of at least an 8-ball of coke and if i had pics i would send them but this was about 3 years ago . but this is all the intrestingg stuff i found ?
> *


damn bro I almost believed it till I seen that their were no pics  :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

Bump :wave:


----------



## juangotti

I'm Rich!


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Oct 4 2009, 09:09 PM~15266805
> *shit i found a morgan silver doller in my dads old PIECE O SHIT  dodge van.
> 
> and i found out its worth 56,500$ must of been my lucky day. :biggrin:
> *





> *Interests  lowrider mags, my lowrider bikes, being a member of rollerz only someday. my girlfriend cassandra,and my photogrophy.
> 
> RIP TWISTED MINDS CAR N BIKE CLUB
> *


DO you know what the fuck loyalty is?
How can you already rep 2 clubs and want to join a third? :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 18 2010, 04:57 PM~17228759
> *I'm Rich!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :naughty:


----------



## projectfleetwood

i found a 20 dollar bill, a bag with weed shakes, half of a blunt some pipe screens a few odd colored pills and a big ass burn hole in my back floorboard with another half of a blunt in it


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 3 2010, 03:33 PM~16500482
> *I took out the back seat of my caddy last night and didnt find sqwat
> *


:yessad: Took the back seat out of my Linc recently and didn't find a damn thing.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 28 2010, 11:36 AM~18162613
> *:yessad: Took the back seat out of my Linc recently and didn't find a damn thing.
> *


sucked but I guess its better than finding rust :happysad:


----------



## baggedout81

Took out my back seat last week found a hole the size of a beer can :angry: .WTF where did that come from


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 28 2010, 09:42 PM~18168309
> *sucked but I guess its better than finding rust :happysad:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## coolbeans

took off my passenger side a-piller plastic trim found 4 quarters and a nickel, im thinkin how the hell does change get in there :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by baggedout81+Jul 29 2010, 05:39 PM~18176138-->
> 
> 
> 
> Took out my back seat last week found a hole the size of a beer can :angry: .WTF where did that come from
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it didnt come from any where, it was born there :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-coolbeans_@Jul 30 2010, 02:49 PM~18185974
> *took off my passenger side a-piller plastic trim found 4 quarters and a nickel, im thinkin how the hell does change get in there  :dunno:
> *


dont sweat the small stuff..... just go buy you something and keep it moving :biggrin:


----------



## scooby

Ive found used rubbers, soiled undergarments, animal and pet fecies, human fecies, booger collections etc.

But the worst was human insides (brains the worst smell I cant even describe)

I also have found stashed cash, weapons, big magnets, jewelry and a grip of other shit


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Jul 30 2010, 11:16 PM~18189982
> *Ive found  used rubbers, soiled undergarments, animal and pet fecies, human fecies, booger collections etc.
> 
> But the worst was human insides (brains the worst smell I cant even describe)
> 
> I also have found stashed cash, weapons, big magnets, jewelry and a grip of other shit
> *


what do you buy your cars from the mob :wow:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Trunk jammed and had to get in through there to open it up, but this is what I actually found.


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Jul 15 2007, 10:46 PM~8315971
> *ewww.... before the age of shaving.
> *


all natural :naughty:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Sep 23 2010, 05:37 PM~18645885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trunk jammed and had to get in through there to open it up, but this is what I actually found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT THE HELL IS THAT SHELLS OR SOMETHING


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 2 2010, 02:35 AM~18716561
> *WHAT THE HELL IS THAT SHELLS OR SOMETHING
> *



:yessad: 

Pecan shells...


----------



## CustomMachines

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Sep 24 2010, 01:37 AM~18645885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trunk jammed and had to get in through there to open it up, but this is what I actually found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


reminds me of (re)building pruning towers in cali :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

So i was underneath the dash of my car and noticed something that didnt belong!!


----------



## CaliLiving

i found a used diaper and a pocket knife under the front seat haven't checked the back tho.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 11 2011, 04:23 PM~19567022
> *So i was underneath the dash of my car and noticed something that didnt belong!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :420:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Sep 23 2010, 05:37 PM~18645885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trunk jammed and had to get in through there to open it up, but this is what I actually found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS LIKE SQUIRRELS, BETTER CHECK YOUR WIRING!


----------



## sinicle

I BEEN DOING UPHOLSTERY FOR OVER TEN YEARS NOW, NEEDLESS TO SAY I'VE TAKEN OUT A SHIT TON OF BACK SEATS FROM ALL MAKES MODELS AND YEARS AND ALL I FIND IS RUST, DIRT, AND IF IM LUCKY, CHANGE! WHY CAN'T I FIND GUNS OR BRAINS?!? I THINK THE PEOPLE WHO BRING ME THEIR CARS TAKE ALL THAT SHIT OUT BEFORE HAND. GREEDY BASTARDS!!!!!


----------



## sinicle

NAH, I TAKE THAT BACK. I HAVE FOUND A BUNCH OF DEAD ANIMALS (RATS AND MICE).


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by CaliLiving_@Jan 12 2011, 01:52 AM~19568774
> *i found a used diaper and a pocket knife under the front seat haven't checked the back tho.
> *



you should tell the baby's mam not to leave the shit there :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Jan 18 2011, 11:19 AM~19628470
> *NAH, I TAKE THAT BACK. I HAVE FOUND A BUNCH OF DEAD ANIMALS (RATS AND MICE).
> *


Its always depressing when you dont find anything  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

I got 2 items I found while junkyardin :cheesy: that I'll take pics of tonight


----------



## 1low78carlo

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 3 2011, 12:49 PM~19777622
> *I got 2 items I found while junkyardin :cheesy: that I'll take pics of tonight
> *


pix?


----------



## ricardo labrador

ppl be finding some wierd shit, i was at the pick-n-pull by my house and some dude a few cars came over and said look what i found, 2 12 gauge shotguns in the back of a caddy. we didnt know if theuy were clean or dirty so we just gave em to the manager at pick-n-pull to deal with.


----------



## 1979grandprix

i found change hot wheel car and a gang of fuses and a bk receipt witch was like whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 1low78carlo_@Feb 9 2011, 07:12 PM~19829414
> *pix?
> *


my bad,i forgot :happysad:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Found a nik sac under the seat of my lincoln b4 I junked it (totaled) and just found another in a box chevy 4 door Im takin apart for parts. Yessir! Lime time too! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Feb 12 2011, 01:03 PM~19851782
> *Found a nik sac under the seat of my lincoln b4 I junked it (totaled) and just found another in a box chevy 4 door Im takin apart for parts. Yessir! Lime time too! :biggrin:
> *


:420:


----------



## 85eldoCE

POPD THE TRUNK AT THE JUNK YARD AND FOUND A GANG OF TOOLS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Feb 20 2011, 08:24 PM~19917928
> *POPD THE TRUNK AT THE JUNK YARD AND FOUND A GANG OF TOOLS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0

I usualy find a socket or 2 while Im junkin


----------



## 85eldoCE

NOTHING SPECIAL BRAND IS CRESENT AND WAS A 100 PIECE KIT PLUS A STEPSTOOL/TOOLBOX WITH A COUPLE OF WRENCHES AND RATCHES


----------



## Cheech Marin

:thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLiving

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 12 2011, 09:56 AM~19851750
> *my bad,i forgot :happysad:
> *


still no pics?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CaliLiving_@Feb 21 2011, 01:10 PM~19922857
> *still no pics?
> *


:happysad: I forgot, my bad :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## $$RON $$




----------



## KAKALAK

:happysad:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 23 2011, 01:11 PM~19940680
> *:happysad:
> *


 :ninja: whats happenin'?


----------



## CaliLiving

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Feb 24 2011, 01:45 PM~19951114
> *:ninja:  whats happenin'?
> *


nothing thats the thing :biggrin:


----------



## 1low78carlo

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 21 2011, 02:35 PM~19924171
> *:happysad: I forgot, my bad :biggrin:
> *


still?


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by 1low78carlo_@Mar 3 2011, 09:26 AM~20005255
> *still?
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 1low78carlo_@Mar 3 2011, 10:26 AM~20005255
> *still?
> *


:burn: :burn: Tonight I promise :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER

I gutted my regal last weekend n this was under tha back seat :biggrin: 








MAS PUTOOOOOO!!!!!!! hahahahhaah


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 8 2011, 10:32 AM~20041330
> *I gutted my regal last weekend n this was under tha back seat  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAS PUTOOOOOO!!!!!!! hahahahhaah
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 8 2011, 11:32 AM~20041330
> *I gutted my regal last weekend n this was under tha back seat  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAS PUTOOOOOO!!!!!!! hahahahhaah
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## CaliLiving

every1 take out there back seat lol


----------



## Classic_Lowrider13

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 9 2007, 05:42 AM~8264484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



nice


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 13Fleetwood93_@Apr 7 2011, 11:30 PM~20286987
> *nice
> *


:yes: still got them :happysad:


----------



## CaliLiving

Ttt


----------



## lowdeville

MR JOKER said:


> I gutted my regal last weekend n this was under tha back seat :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAS PUTOOOOOO!!!!!!! hahahahhaah


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

:drama:


----------



## Playboy206

MR JOKER said:


> I gutted my regal last weekend n this was under tha back seat :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAS PUTOOOOOO!!!!!!! hahahahhaah


:roflmao: :roflmao: wtf is that 

remember jorges old primerd cutlass?

our brother strippd out his interior and found syringes and shit under the carpet hno:


----------



## CaliLiving

i found a dead rat under mine today smelled like shit and can't get the smell to go away might just get rid of the insulation thing so smell can go away


----------



## KAKALAK

CaliLiving said:


> i found a dead rat under mine today smelled like shit and can't get the smell to go away might just get rid of the insulation thing so smell can go away


 :yessad: and you might have to get rid of the seat also :yessad:


----------



## CaliLiving

Why? Ride with no seat 4 life?!


----------



## KAKALAK

CaliLiving said:


> Why? Ride with no seat 4 life?!


yeah get rid of the seat, find another in the junkyard. Everytime it gets hot in your car or somebody sits in that seat, the smell will squeeze out of the foam :yessad:


----------



## bump512

:rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------

